# Copperhead Opinions



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I was talking with a friend tonight about copperheads and Whether or not they make good starters. 

I don't personally feel they make good starters other than the fact you are not likely to die if you receive a bite. On the other hand they don't hook all that well and are constantly on the move typically aggressive. I can think of a few other species that would make better starters while the venom is more toxic the snakes are easier to work with. 

We just decided to make this post to see what everyone else thinks. I'm looking for opinions from people that own or have owned copperheads not from prospectors. 

Thanks 
Eric G.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i think eric, that they make fine starters for someone looking for a first venomous... but that person needs to feel that he is up to the challenge of not getting sloppy. most at least in my experience from having a few here is that mostly they are laid back but will get snotty right quick if the keeper isn't cool... an experienced keeper of snakes of a variety of species and dispositions are a prerequisite. yes, i think that by how they will be still and not get too big or isn't a racer in speed, makes a fine and fun first hot. maybe i'm biased because i can get them here fairly easily but i say yes... i've had 5 or six over the years and two while a teen. two had babies.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

In my limited experience with a couple of copperheads, one that I have owned myself but only for a short while but I think I have got the measure of her to an extent.

I would say they dont make great first hots, other than like you said the fact that they arnt likely to kill you although people have died and thats not forgetting permanent disfigurement that can happen from bites, alot of people have serious tissue damage lost fingers even lost use of hands from bites, but thats not often talked about or records kept like they are of death.

My copperhead is very bitey, extremely quick to bite in fact, and constantly keeps me on my toes, which is a good thing, but also a bad thing, my vipera ammodytes for example is the complete opposite good on the hook never strikes, in fact not once have I seen it strike, but is that a good thing?? it could breed complacency so at the same time I remember this and it also keeps me on my toes but in a different way but someone else could get complacent.

My opinion is if all copperheads are like mine and the one I have been around then no they dont make great first hots, there are other non lethal hots that would perhaps be better suited.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Habu didn't you also get bit by one of these copperheads?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Eric said:


> Habu didn't you also get bit by one of these copperheads?


 
yes i did. that is why i stated that "* an experienced keeper of snakes of a variety of species and dispositions are a prerequisite." *i was very young then... i didn't have the disipline to follow my own rules and common sense. but if you are used to non-venomous snakes, are comfortable with biters and have self displine to never get sloppy then they are great... i didn't make the grade and that's why i got nailed... been 30 years or so and it's never happened since. you can't take things for granted with any venomous snake... a mild one will ruin your weekend!: victory::2thumb:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

mine is pretty snappy and doesnt ride a hook too well so there are definately less aggressive easier to handle hots out there imo


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yes... i'm just used to copperheads. my venomus experience is limited to a few rattlers and the like.... stuff i can catch... i've never bought a hot.. i was going to, an eastern diamondback but that was put on hold....

what do people here on the forum suggest for a beginner hot? (as if there were such a thing)... i'm curious to know...


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

HABU said:


> yes... i'm just used to copperheads. my venomus experience is limited to a few rattlers and the like.... stuff i can catch... i've never bought a hot.. i was going to, an eastern diamondback but that was put on hold....
> 
> what do people here on the forum suggest for a beginner hot? (as if there were such a thing)... i'm curious to know...


my nose horn viper is very easy to work with and pretty laid back aggression wise plus it eats well and rides a hook like an arboreal i know there will be exceptions but most nose horns i know of are easy going


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't recommend a first hot typically but I have found some species that are alot more laid back than a copperhead but on the other hand the venom is more potent in some of these guys. So potent venom less likely to get tagged or mild venom more likely to get tagged hmmm.

Here's a few that come to mind:

Panamint Rattlers 
Pygmy rattlers 
Slender hog nose vipers 
Desert horned vipers


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pygmy's are cool...:no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I recon pygmies, from what I have read, they are non lethal, small, and easy to keep according to old Ludwig I believe it was.

But also my europeon horn nosed viper is like Jays, very laid back hooks well and never strikes.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

isn't a supposed beginner hot supposed to teach you? what good is a beginner hot if it just lays there?... just asking. i mean if you get a slug for a hot, how does that prepare you for a say, mamba or big diamondback?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I see your point, but it can teach you safe working practice, if it just sits there you can learn to hook, move not get in range and do all the other day to day tasks, knowing that it still has the potential to do damage.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm talking starters for first time keepers learning on their own as alot of us do. 

There are many factors to take in for first time keepers they are often very nervious and unsure of their skills with the tools they use. So to get their feet wet and idea of how it all works a slower snake would be a good starter.

A copperhead is not going to prepare you for a green mamba or a big diamondback.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's all good... this thread is just way too subjective a topic. what did you first work with?... i'm just asking, not looking for an argument...just curious.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I first kept myself a vipera ammodytes, I worked with a few others C.atrox A.contortrix ect


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I started with Pygmy Rattlers :2thumb: 

This is not a win or loose topic just a discussion we all have our own opinions and I'm not trying to change anyones mind just curious.: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Eric said:


> I started with Pygmy Rattlers :2thumb:
> 
> This is not a win or loose topic just a discussion we all have our own opinions and I'm not trying to change anyones mind just curious.: victory:


back in the late '70's we didn't have very many options on what you could keep... most of the time you had to either buy a hot at a pet shop or go catch one... i would tend to agree with you eric about a pygmy.... it makes sense for someone wanting to get comfortable with hots... they for one thing won't wipe out everyone in the room and size alone makes them extremely managable i believe.:2thumb:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

are most pygmies as placid as this?? 

YouTube - MONSTER PYGMY (GUS ONEBEAR)


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

JAM3S said:


> are most pygmies as placid as this??
> 
> YouTube - MONSTER PYGMY (GUS ONEBEAR)


Doubt it, still got to remember it is a hot and could do some serious damage !!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_ IMO is a good starter. Non-lethal, no reports of necrosis, fairly stable personality and not too big.


----------



## boooger (Nov 13, 2006)

Would it not be a better idea to use your tools with a non venomous snake. Then once you are a dag hand with your hooks and gentle giants etc, moving onto a hot wont be as lethal if you do fumble with that elapid coming up your hook? 
Just think that if you practice with your non hots as a beginner if you make a mistake your not going in a blue and red flashing light taxi.

For first hot I would chose one of the vipers purely because your not faced with the bag of tricks that an elapid is going to bring to the party.






Eric said:


> I'm talking starters for first time keepers learning on their own as alot of us do.
> 
> There are many factors to take in for first time keepers they are often very nervious and unsure of their skills with the tools they use. So to get their feet wet and idea of how it all works a slower snake would be a good starter.
> 
> A copperhead is not going to prepare you for a green mamba or a big diamondback.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

boooger said:


> Would it not be a better idea to use your tools with a non venomous snake. Then once you are a dag hand with your hooks and gentle giants etc, moving onto a hot wont be as lethal if you do fumble with that elapid coming up your hook?
> Just think that if you practice with your non hots as a beginner if you make a mistake your not going in a blue and red flashing light taxi.
> 
> For first hot I would chose one of the vipers purely because your not faced with the bag of tricks that an elapid is going to bring to the party.


yeah I see your point and you definately get alot of basic knowledge, but nothing really prepares you for the first time you actually have a seriously venomous snake on the end of the hook.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

I've always been told that Cobras, especially Monocled are not just aggressive, but are really smart, and are really hard to use a snake hook with.
Note, I haven't got a cobra. I have got a False Water Cobra, and his ok, he can get twitchy every now and again. Their Rear fanged and supposed to be about as venomous as a Timber Rattler, But I'm not really sure if i believe it. But its really not one you want to get bit by
Mangrove are supposed to be alright as long as you handle them in the day.​


----------



## boooger (Nov 13, 2006)

I know what your saying about that knot in your stomach while you have a bit of midwest hook between you and unimaginable pain. Its like anything though practice for the event enough when it happens your ready.
Cobras.......The Monocled that I had some experience with was a screaming lunatic, and fast! As for handling on a hook its my understanding that Elapids arent bests handlers on hooks but if you use the correct lenght hook, then "hook 'n tail" method can be safely used. Cobras will sit and watch you and work out how best to attack you. They are very very alert snakes.
Compared to some I have very little experience with hots but I have had my eyes opened.

Hey SiUK, how about the first time that you pin and pick up a hissing growling bundle of Bitis Gabonica - gaboon viper, hows that for relying on your skills?:mf_dribble: One of my favourate hots that and Bitis Nasicornus:mf_dribble:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

luckily I have never had to pin down an angry gaboon, although I have worked with one, and it sounded like a lorry tire deflating:lol2:, I pinned my little V.ammodytes the other day, with a piece of sponge though. but that hardly counts.


----------

